# Do you 'wave' your putter about?



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

The number of players who wave the putter about like a magic wand always amazes me. Some you'll see taking it back inside the line, then pushing through to the offside - in to out. Others come from out to in, and some just give it a good waggle.

An easy way to check what you do. Take your normal stance with the toe of the putter about 1/2 inch from your skirting board, aiming down the line of the board - alternatively you can use a wooden block. Make your normal putting stroke, and if you hit the skirting board/block you'll know your doing it wrong.


----------

